# Spirit Halloween - A Prize A Day Through Halloween



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Spirit Halloween is giving away a prize a day through October 31, 2010 



LIKE IT TO WIN IT!

*For details and to enter: Visit the DÉCOR Giveaway tab at the top of our Fan page at: 
Spirit Halloween Facebook Page 
*​


----------

